# Morning sickness and an update



## Emmal31 (Jun 20, 2009)

had my first lot of morning sickness today i still feel terrible have barely eaten today which isn't good really but have managed to get away without having a hypo so am quite proud of myself. 

I've got my first scan next friday which I'm looking forward to and also worrying about at the same time. So fingers crossed that goes well. 

I had an appointment at the hospital yesterday to see the consultant he was really impressed with my blood sugars over the last couple of weeks so im pleased with that as well.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh and my hba1c was 6.9 the lowest its been since diagnosis so happy with that too


----------



## bev (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Emma,
Thats a great hba1c! Well done! I cant really advise on being pregnant and diabetic - but i have had 3 children and remember the morning sickness all too well! The only thing that worked for me was a dry piece of toast first thing, and you have to force yourself to eat it - but it does work! Or a plain biscuit like digestive or similar. Also anything with ginger in it helps! Hope you feel better soon.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done on the HbA1c Emma! Hope the scan goes well and that you're not troubled too much by the morning sickness. I often feel nauseous in the mornings, but I think it's highly unlikely that I can blame being pregnant!


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks northerner and bev. I've eaten a ginger biscuit this morning and that didn't help and also had half a slice of toast and was sick afterwards so nothing is really working for me at the minute I'm hoping it's just today I'm actually sick. Northerner I think your right about your nausea not being for similar reasons : )


----------



## bev (Jun 20, 2009)

Ginger buiscuits dont really have much ginger in them - so if you like tea there is a flavour that has ginger in - failing that you can buy various forms of ginger from the health food shop! Or try making a smoothie with fruit in and fresh ginger - not too much as it is strong stuff!Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2009)

bev said:


> Ginger buiscuits dont really have much ginger in them - so if you like tea there is a flavour that has ginger in - failing that you can buy various forms of ginger from the health food shop! Or try making a smoothie with fruit in and fresh ginger - not too much as it is strong stuff!Bev x



Funnily enough, just before I was diagnosed and had fallen ill with the stomach virus that probably scuppered my pancreas, a friend recommended ginger to me so I was drinking Twinings Lemon and Ginger tea in the couple of days before!


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2009)

well done emma on hbA1c thats a great result and good luck at the scan on friday xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 9, 2009)

well I had my scan a few weeks ago turns out I'm only 9 weeks currently was a bit shocked because dates didn't make sense but oh well so I've got my dating scan on the 27th I'm really looking forward to it because I could barely see anything at the 7 week (which is when I thought I was 12) I saw a flicker which I was told is a heartbeat and I know I'm not having twins thank god.

I'm really struggling at the minute I'm still being sick practically every day at least twice and I'm finding I don't really have an appetite because of this I've lost half a stone which isn't a lot so I'm not really worried bout that at the minute. I'm more worried about my blood sugar levels I'm trying to keep strict control of them but I'm finding I'm having a few more hypo's than normal and also more high's than normal. I'm getting so frustrated but I don't really feel like there's a lot more I can do than to check my blood sugars even more.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Emma, sorry that you're feeling so poorly with it all - hope it settles down soon and you can begin to enjoy the pregnancy!


----------

